# ... peeing on the carpet.



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Honestly if nothing else is a worry, I personally think Olie has done this a few times for attention of when he was mad, took bully stick or balls etc. Once when I was using the spray bottle to stop his mouthing he went through he jumped around at me looked me straight in the eye and peed right in front of me and my daughter - we couldn't even move we were so shocked!


----------



## Poodles times 2 (Aug 14, 2010)

Sounds like a temper tantrum :bawling: canine style.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

LOL!! I hate to sound mean, but if Riley did this then he and i would have a "meeting"! What did you do when he did it in front of you again? I would of yelled NO (probably with a "what the h*ll do you think your doing!!" phrase), grabbed his collar and put him outside. Since he is reliably housebroken then I would not worry about my "harsh" reaction as much as with a puppy who doesnt know the "rules". If he continues to do it then he must be on leash when in the house (not just dragging leash, actually in your hand). 
Tempertantram? Sure. Adolecent teenage boy syndrom? Absolutely. Showing off for pretty ladys? Perhaps. Reason to ignore the rules? NO!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I yelled no and threw a roll of toliet paper at him to interrupt him (had it handy).. then took him outside.


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

Gotta love the handy roll of toilet paper!

Probably a combination of adolescent posturing and claiming territory. Might be a good idea to keep him crated over night again, if you don't already, for a little while.

Is there any possibility that training Vienna is throwing off Vegas' schedule a little bit? Is he for sure getting enough outdoor time?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I've been taking them out several times a day, Vegas goes every time because I've always praised him for it and he'll force anything he has out to get happy party time, but Vienna only seems to go every 12 hours.. yes, odd, I know.

And I haven't had any alone time with Vienna yet, I want her to be comfortable in the house and bonded with Vegas and us before that. I know when I finally do do it Vegas is going to throw a fit because I'm going to separate him since it'll be impossible to train her with him in the room.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

Make sure that you clean the accidents with a good cleaner, especially an enzymatic type one that totally destroys the scent so that it doesn't continue to smell like a potty spot.
Hopefully he settles down into the new routine soon!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I've been using Natures Miracle to clean up the messes.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I've been using Natures Miracle to clean up the messes.


LOVE that stuff!!!! Mia peed on the couch once... :rolffleyes:

When Mia came home Kodi had a little set back. It was almost like he forgot to tell me he needed to go out. Mia would come out of her crate and immediately go outside. He always went out with her, but didn't always potty. Then he'd come inside and start playing with her and would just squat. So I started waiting until he pottied when she went out every time. Which usually ment she went inside after she was finished, and he was out in the yard until he pottied.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

CelticKitti said:


> Which usually ment she went inside after she was finished, and he was out in the yard until he pottied.


That's what I did with Vegas, we were outside at 1am in the winter for an hour once.. he's learned that if he wants to come inside, he needs to potty, so he goes immediately when we go out if he has to go. Vienna doesn't, but she's hasn't had a problem in the house.

Not sure if he's trying to be macho or something =/


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Is Vienna spayed?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

taxtell said:


> Is Vienna spayed?


Not yet


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

That could be it, bringing out weirdness in Vegas.


----------



## Desiree (Feb 14, 2010)

Both of my intact males when meeting intact bitches for the first time in their life sniffed around and then lifted their leg into the house. Both times I caught them in the act, popped them on the butt and said no. They stopped mid stream and I took them outside. In both cases it never happened again with either dog. Now I always make sure that young males meet new female arrivals outside so they can sniff and mark as needed. When they are empty they can come in the house and are expected to follow the rules of the house.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Think it would matter that Vegas has been neutered for over a month? He's never been a leg lifter, always a squatter. I never thought of Vienna not being spayed being the problem, I thought it was me not taking him out.

Though he did poop on the carpet the other day =/ RIGHT after coming in and pooping outside.. twice. We've started house training all over again, really inforcing using the bells to let us know.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

I honestly think that the combo of Vienna not being spayed, arriving, changes like camping then coming home, etc is bringing out the 'rebel' in him.
Teenage boys!

I think it's just a stage and he'll get over it.

Neuters take a few months sometimes to 'kick in'.


----------



## Desiree (Feb 14, 2010)

I think it takes at least 3 months for the hormones to decrease in the body after a neuter. If he's about 9-10 months old, then his leg lifting (marking) is right on schedule. Good Luck!


----------

